# here is our setup



## Minnie (Apr 27, 2016)

here is a quick pic of our trailer we have a rancilio classe 6 se running on lpg works very well and the setup is well accepted by all customers


----------



## birchgra (Jun 28, 2016)

I didn't know that you could run these things on lpg - I might have to plumb one into the back of my lpg converted Range Rover!


----------



## Mitch46 (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi, your trailer looks good. I have been looking at doing a horse box conversion. Where are you based?

It would be good to get some advice from someone who has done it. They seem like the perfect size for a mobile coffee business with the advantage of being inside.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 27, 2016)

We are based in west wales yes the horse box is an ideal size and very quirky looking could really do with being a bit bigger for our needs but we are slowly getting used to it , no problem if you would like some advice on the conversion


----------

